# Buffalo Wings with Blue Cheese Dip



## Raine (Feb 5, 2005)

Buffalo Wings with Blue Cheese Dip


  Was | 12 POINTS
Now |  6 POINTS
Servings |  4

Don't succumb to traditional, artery-clogging wings. Simply bake them in a tangy rub and then dip them in lightened-up dressing.


Ingredients 

1 serving olive oil cooking spray (5 one-second sprays per serving), or enough to coat sheet 
12 pieces Tyson Chicken Wings, or similar product 
1 1/4 oz Old El Paso Taco Seasoning Mix, or similar product 
1/2 cup fat-free sour cream 
2 Tbsp blue cheese, or gorgonzola, crumbled 
2 Tbsp fat-free skim milk 
4 medium stalk celery, cut into 2-inch pieces 


Instructions 

Preheat oven to 400ºF. Coat a large baking sheet with cooking spray.


Place chicken wings in a zip-close plastic bag, add taco seasoning, seal bag and shake to coat. Transfer wings to prepared baking sheet and bake until cooked through, about 18 to 20 minutes.


Meanwhile, to prepare dip, whisk together sour cream, cheese and milk.


Serve wings with dip and celery on the side. Yields 3 wings, 3 tablespoons dip and 1 celery stalk per serving.


Chef's Tips 


We renovated Buffalo Wings with Blue Cheese Dip by:

Baking the wings instead of deep frying them in oil.


Using fat-free sour cream and nonfat milk in the dip.


Using Blue or Gorgonzola cheese – packed with flavor, a little goes a long way.


----------

